
Announcing Limited Availability of DigitalOcean Kubernetes - AYBABTME
https://blog.digitalocean.com/announcing-limited-availability-of-digitalocean-kubernetes/
======
ptrincr
I'd be interested to hear from anyone who has tried it how well it integrates
into their storage, load balancers, dns and firewall offerings.

Prior to this, it was possible to manually setup a cluster with kops or
kubicorn and configure external-storage yourself for volumes. There was also
digitalocean-cloud-controller-manager for load balancers.

How about cluster upgrades, will Digital Ocean provide a way to upgrade k8s
versions on deployed clusters?

Looking forward to trying it out at some point, congratulations on the
release.

~~~
wadenick
Hey, Nick from DigitalOcean here. We're working on upgrade functionality, and
it should be available soon. Here's our K8s PM on this topic in the blog
comments [https://blog.digitalocean.com/announcing-limited-
availabilit...](https://blog.digitalocean.com/announcing-limited-availability-
of-digitalocean-kubernetes/#comment-4123718531)

As for test user feedback I'll leave that to others.

------
SushiMon
Nice to see a relatively simple option to spinning up K8S in the cloud.

------
auslander
Next up is Netgear? New home router with K8s!

